# Economically Correct (cheap) target ammo?



## LightsandSirens13 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just bought a 96 brig inox last week and have put a couple of boxes of 180 grain hydra-shoks through it because these are the rounds i'm going to use for home defense. I plan on doing a lot of shooting in the near future and need some "economically correct" (cheap), good quality, target/range ammo. Any suggestions? :shock:


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

Blazer Brass 180gr fmj from Walmart is under 8 bucks per 50.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Winchester White Box is what I use. Its cheap, like 15 per 100 rds at Walmart. I also saw a case of 250 rds of Remington UMC yellow box at Academy Sporting goods the other day for $39.99.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

LightsandSirens13 said:


> I just bought a 96 brig inox last week and have put a couple of boxes of 180 grain hydra-shoks through it because these are the rounds i'm going to use for home defense. I plan on doing a lot of shooting in the near future and need some "economically correct" (cheap), good quality, target/range ammo. Any suggestions?


I use Winchester White Box (WWB) from walmart, it's cheap and I've never had any problems with it. :smt023

For 9mm ammo it's only 5.96 per 50rd box. I'm not sure about the cost for .40cal ammo, but I'm sure it's not much more.


----------



## LightsandSirens13 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info! We have about 6 walmarts in town and only one had the WWB value packs for $16/100 rounds. I went today and bought their entire stock. :-D


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

LightsandSirens13 said:


> Thanks for the info! We have about 6 walmarts in town and only one had the WWB value packs for $16/100 rounds. I went today and bought their entire stock. :-D


 :smt023

No go and shoot the heck outta that gun!!!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

just hope your Wally Worlds keep stocking ammo.
I was in mine today and the ammo shelf was almost emply and Hurricane season is coming. Usually the shelves are filled.

AFS


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

LightsandSirens13 said:


> Thanks for the info! We have about 6 walmarts in town and only one had the WWB value packs for $16/100 rounds. I went today and bought their entire stock. :-D


I think the regular guy at the sports counter of my local Walmart shrivels inside when he sees me walking up... Not really. He does go find an empty box though :-D


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

For some good quality remanufactured ammo try www.lancerammo.com I've use the 9mm, 40S&W, and 45ACP and have been happy with the results. It runs a bit cleaner than WWB. Lancer is a bit back up right now but Mike is a nice guy to work with.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I usually buy the white box. I did see that a local WM had the UMC bulk packs mentioned above.

We have an Academy Sports coming to town soon.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

Reliable said:


> For some good quality remanufactured ammo try www.lancerammo.com I've use the 9mm, 40S&W, and 45ACP and have been happy with the results. It runs a bit cleaner than WWB. Lancer is a bit back up right now but Mike is a nice guy to work with.


+1.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I buy CCI Blazer a lot at my Academy Sports store. Damn price increases has made it almost $5 a box, though. A few months ago, it was $3.86 a box.

My full size HK USP doesn't seem to like the aluminum casing, but the rest of my guns shoot fine w/ it.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

cci blazer for target shooting here too.

danny


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*What the heck is that?*

Am I the only one here that doesn't know what the heck a "96 brig inox" is? :?

We need a glossary of abbreviations for people like me.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

*Re: What the heck is that?*



TxPhantom said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't know what the heck a "96 brig inox" is? :?
> 
> We need a glossary of abbreviations for people like me.


Here it is... It's a Beretta 92 BRIGADIER INOX


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Sure like that term "Economically Correct"! :-D 

To be EC, I roll my own. That's about as cheap as it gets...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Why not handload for it?


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I use wolf or winchester white box.


----------

